# Ringneck doves, at what age can you separate?



## Fluttershy (Sep 18, 2013)

How old does a ringneck dove hatchling need to be before they can be separated from their parents? 
I have a one month old baby that is driving its parents crazy by asking for food, they do not want to feed it any longer, it is out of the nest and can fly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is he eating on his own?


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 18, 2013)

I am not sure, He seems to try and peck at some things, but he harasses his mother like crazy for food, to the point where he wouldn't let her eat or drink, she finally gave up and tried to feed him and he was so aggressive about it he almost had her fall on her back and wouldn't let her up. after seeing how crazy he is being I took him out of the cage and gave him some water in a small bottle which I got him to drink, then placed some food on a large pan, he pecked at it for a bit, but nothing real big, though when I brought his parents up they started pecking at the food which made him eat the seeds like crazy. so he definitely can eat on his own, though I don't think he really is. I think it might be the seed dish I have for them, I am not sure he knows how to eat out of it, so I will most likely take him out once a day and make sure he is eating and getting enough water.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if he picks them up and swallows them he can be seperated.. it sounds like the parent birds need this to happen .


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Sounds kind of like my pigeon. It isn't that he isn't CAPABLE of eating on his own, it's that he'd rather whine and holler at me for it instead. xD


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 18, 2013)

lol seems like this baby is a stubborn lazy thing, thanks for the advice guys!


----------

